
Discourse.org (and hosted sites) are down - connormcarthur
https://discourse.org/
======
connormcarthur
Our hosted site (discourse.getdbt.com) appears to be down, and Cloudflare
returns a 521 at discourse.org. Anyone else seeing the same thing?

~~~
Zuider
Seems to be up again. I am making this comment 20 minutes after the OP and 19
minutes after your comment.

